# NE Storm 12-19-08



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Started around 11am here in CNY...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

keep em comin! and be safe


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Keep the pics coming


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Man only one pic? and it's so small I had to put my glasses on to see it.  I love snow. Post more when you can.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

ahhh. We have 2inch and hour snow with heavy wind gusts right now... where's my camera??


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

taking a break then going back out in a couple hours to clean up a bit here in the suburbs of Buffalo


----------



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

*started snowing hard here in northern VT*

at about 3pm. We had a couple of inches of new when this was taken. Now we probably have about 8 inches of new










Will be heading out to plow/blow in a hour or two so will hopefully have some more to share.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

please do. That pic is great. I love the look of the red barn/shop/garage.  Get some that show the damage so to speak. Maybe one of a job you did would be cool. hehehe Don't forget the camera.  thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just jealous of the snow you get up your way. The last big snow we got was about the size in the pic. Whatever else you get would be a bonus for us.

Look forward to more pics.


----------



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

*getting deeper*

snow looks like it is winding down. Here is a pic out the front door after blowing the driveway with the toolcat.










Hope to have the video from the cab while snowblowing in a little while. Not that great a video but something for those that are snow starved.


----------



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

*video of the snowblower*

snowblowing 8-10" on our long and steep gravel driveway.






Here is a picture from this morning with my son as co-pilot.










Finally the morning after.










They say we are getting another dump tomorrow - should be fun.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

wow that toolcat works pretty good. looks like alot of fun. :waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! That looks like a really nice property as well!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Couple the morning after....


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Snow west, north, and east of us. Cleveland seems to be in the dead zone so far this winter, except for snowbelt of course east of city. Oh well see what January brings in the city. Rain tomorrow high 54!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

How do you like the Ford compared to the GMC?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

William B.;687979 said:


> How do you like the Ford compared to the GMC?


Honest Opinion....

The GMC flat out had more power... going from a 6.0l gasser to the 5.4 gasser is night and day.... towing with a 22' Travel trailer with the GMC up hills was smooth, the Ford definatly takes more gas pedal movement to keep the same speed.

Ground clearance with the ford/gmc... no change. Swaping the plow between the two and it A-frame still sits dead level when down.

With just over 3k on the clock, the Ford has been in the shop twice, first for a bad steering knuckle (I think that is what it is called) on the passengers side. Second time for bad axle seal on the passengers side (still waiting for that part to come in), and I hear a noise on the front end drivers side with the hubs locked... the dealer can't...

Like the truck and I am overall happy with the swap to Ford, but as of right now my next will be a GM product...


----------



## batty505 (Dec 30, 2008)

Frozen001;694908 said:


> Honest Opinion....
> 
> The GMC flat out had more power... going from a 6.0l gasser to the 5.4 gasser is night and day.... towing with a 22' Travel trailer with the GMC up hills was smooth, the Ford definatly takes more gas pedal movement to keep the same speed.
> 
> ...


I have to agree..

sorry and not to be flame baiting, but for torque and power, its chevy and dodge.

imho.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

batty505;694961 said:


> I have to agree..
> 
> sorry and not to be flame baiting, but for torque and power, its chevy and dodge.
> 
> imho.


I am no way bashing ford... like I said overall I am happy. It is just an honest opinion going from a GMC to the Ford...


----------

